# Getting bigger every year!



## insanehobbies (Nov 3, 2008)

2006 Looked like this.. (10x10 pop-up tent)










2007 Moving up... (Garage Haunt)

















2008 My big year for prop making........















I will be putting together my album soon.. Hope everyone checks it out. I'm already thinking of things for next year.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Sounds like you've caught the hauntin' bug!

I like the guy with the teeth from your garage haunt.


----------



## Great White (Jan 18, 2006)

I know what you mean. Mine keeps growinG and growiNG, and growING, and groWING, and grOWING and gROWING and GROWING!!!!


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Cool, you definatly are expanding! I movement on the electric chair is GREAT!!!!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Very cool. I was thinking of expanding to the pop up tent thing next year. Did it hold up?


----------



## Devil (Nov 10, 2008)

Looks like you have Hauntfever..!


----------



## chisox100 (Nov 12, 2008)

I'd expand insanely if I had the space.


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

Really like the electric chair.


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

the electric chair is great, good movement!!!


----------



## insanehobbies (Nov 3, 2008)

spideranne said:


> Very cool. I was thinking of expanding to the pop up tent thing next year. Did it hold up?


Yes the tent held up great. Just small but the kids had fun!


----------



## insanehobbies (Nov 3, 2008)

*2008 Haunted House*

It took us about 3 days to set this one up. We used 2x4s to make the supports, one on each side (angled) then one on top. After we took 2x4s and ran those across the top to hold it together, and covered it with black polyurethane. It was almost 100' long. I also put polyurethane on the inside to make separate rooms for the different props and decorations. That way you couldn't see what was coming next!


































It turned out really good!


----------



## insanehobbies (Nov 3, 2008)

*Grave Crawler*

Here's my grave crawler & pop-up. I took most of the ideas off a site, and then added a few of my own. I tell you what; I have learned a lot this year about prop building. But I know I've only just begun.


----------



## insanehobbies (Nov 3, 2008)

*The Witch*

And then there was the witch. Two days before Halloween night, I put this thing together. My wife says to me (YOU DON'T HAVE ENOUGH TIME TO PUT A WITCH TOGETHER). That was all I needed to hear. I thought to myself oh ya! I have some more details I'll add for next year (like sound and lighting) but I thought it was good for a start.


----------

